# Automatic algsheet generator v2



## Alexander (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi all,

Im developing an automatic algsheet generator. This is what I made so far (see attachment)

Its kinda full automatic:
*automatic*: generate a HTML file.
*by hand*: this file you can print you have 2 options 1 is to really print the other is to save as PDF

In the attachment I have zipped the outcome file with the algs i use.

I wonder if there is much interest in this. If so, I will develop and publish it further.

Here you can find the files for making the HTML file: https://apajoooms.wixsite.com/speedcubing/post/automatic-sheet-generator
Support for cube size 2, 3, 4, 5


----------



## Alexander (Aug 14, 2020)

Getting better every day
Updated the layout at the css file more stuff is better a ligned and update the code so the HTML is normal to read

easy as 1 2 3: Movie how easy


----------



## semiprime799 (Aug 18, 2020)

Screenshots please?


----------



## Alexander (Aug 18, 2020)

semiprime799 said:


> Screenshots please?


From what you would like a screenshot? can't you open the PDF?
its jus a few txt file to pdf


----------



## Alexander (Feb 9, 2021)

Here you can find the file for generating the sheets and save them as a pdf enjoy
https://apajoooms.wixsite.com/speedcubing/post/automatic-sheet-generator


----------



## ExplosiveCubing (Feb 10, 2021)

Alexander said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im developing an automatic algsheet generator. This is what I made so far (see attachment)
> 
> ...


These are so clean. I would love to see some 2x2 algs thou


----------



## Alexander (Feb 10, 2021)

ExplosiveCubing said:


> These are so clean. I would love to see some 2x2 algs thou


Im going to make that tnx for the tip


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

@abunickabhi might be interested for his BLD algs


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

Alexander said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im developing an automatic algsheet generator. This is what I made so far (see attachment)
> 
> ...


These are awesome, I would love to see one for Sauare-1 if that is possible


----------



## Alexander (Feb 10, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> These are awesome, I would love to see one for Sauare-1 if that is possible


Thats going to be hard for me i think. I have one but cant solve it  I put it on a list.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 10, 2021)

qwr said:


> @abunickabhi might be interested for his BLD algs


Yes sounds interesting. I will contact Alexander for help.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 11, 2021)

ExplosiveCubing said:


> These are so clean. I would love to see some 2x2 algs thou


Made an update and done some recoding now competible for diffrent kind of cube size 2, 3, 4, 5
https://apajoooms.wixsite.com/speedcubing/post/automatic-sheet-generator


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 11, 2021)

Why do you use Baum Harris for the ZBLL algsheet? Almost no one uses it anymore.


----------



## qwr (Feb 11, 2021)

You should put your code on GitHub or somewhere public
and not advertise a bitcoin scam


----------



## Alexander (Feb 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Why do you use Baum Harris for the ZBLL algsheet? Almost no one uses it anymore.


i dont know if it is Baum i collected them from all diffrent sheets and put the ones that i feel nice.



qwr said:


> You should put your code on GitHub or somewhere public


My choice was somewhere public my website is public its on the normale web?


----------

